# Jiffy Auger Deals



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Jiffy sells demo's at greatly reduced rates if anyone is looking for an auger. 
http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/catalog/special-sale-items,16.htm


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Good deals!


----------



## Elkidmino (Dec 19, 2011)

Ordered a Pro4 w/ 10" Auger, UPS Ground shipping was $101! :SHOCKED: USPS was still $41. Will report back when it arrives.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow. I know UPS's prices went up, but wow. 

Cool, I'm glad someone took advantage of the deal. I see it comes with a 1 year warranty.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ordered the 40 pro4 9" $299 shipped


----------



## zerolimit (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Today I ordered the 40 Pro4 8". 'Twas also $299 shipped (UPS Ground)


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am always late on things. I was looking for a auger for my son's Christmas present. Wanted Jiffy but they were a bit more than he was going to get price wise. After talking with the guys at Franks Sunday. I have a brand new 10" Eskimo sitting in my closet. I would of jumped on one of these. Maybe return it and buy one of these?

Edit: I bought the 9" propane for myself.......My wife is going to ban me from MS.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Edit: I bought the 9" propane for myself.......My wife is going to ban me from MS.


Too funny. These are great prices. It's hard NOT to bite. 1year warranty too.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Brian Berg said:


> Too funny. These are great prices. It's hard NOT to bite. 1year warranty too.


My plan is to give my boy a choice. He can keep the Eskimo I bought him for Christmas and I get the Jiffy. Or he can take the Jiffy and I will return the Eskimo for a refund. If he does the later I am going to buy me a propane if they still have stock after the 25th.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just got my power head and its brand new! Runs like a champ! The drill will be here tomorrow.lots of torque and started first pull!


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

zx10r2004 said:


> View attachment 237614


Christmas came early.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Brian Berg said:


> Christmas came early.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I got my Pro4 Lite! The powerhead came Monday but the auger didn't come till yesterday. The auger looks brand new. The powerhead is used, but it looks lightly used, very lightly.


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just orderd pro 4 10" and a model 34 10"


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Anybody know if an old Magnum 3 auger bit would work on one of these?


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

walleyerick said:


> Anybody know if an old Magnum 3 auger bit would work on one of these?


I'd contact them directly and ask. 920.467.6167
Or send them a question here. They respond within a day usually. 
http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/FindUs/ContactUs.aspx


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Brian Berg said:


> I'd contact them directly and ask. 920.467.6167
> Or send them a question here. They respond within a day usually.
> http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/FindUs/ContactUs.aspx


Good luck on the number I called and it would not connect for some reason


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

You could try Customer Service:
Customer Service
Feldmann Engineering & Mfg. Co. Inc.
Phone: 800-344-0712 US Customers
877-289-2313 Canadian Customers
Monday – Friday from 7:00am to 4:30pm CST


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Number works now


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

Auger came today and dang I'd never guessed it had been used not a single mark on the whole thing , very impressed


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

nick51786 said:


> Auger came today and dang I'd never guessed it had been used not a single mark on the whole thing , very impressed


That's the way mine came too. If it was used, it was very lightly used.


----------

